# O/T SweetPeasDaddy's mom needs prayer



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 8, 2005)

My husband DJ (SweetPeasDaddy)'s mother has been very sick since June.

Let me go to the begining so you can understand what I mean.

Last year DJ's mom was diagnosed with bladder cancer. They removed herbladder, full hystorestomy, and 2 thyroid glads I believe. She wentinto remission. This June she was taken to ERforurinary/bowel infection. They kept her in the hospital forabout a week or so. She came home for 2 days then taken back into thehospital with a blood clot in her right leg. So she was in for aboutanother week and they did all kinds of testing to find out what wascausing all of this. they found nothing. She came home for about 4 daysthen taken back to the hospital with another blood clot but in her leftleg. This blood clot was so bad that she had cellulitis ontop of thattoo. They did testing again they found cancer in her lungs and lympnodes. 

So they said that it is small and the chemo will put her in remission.She finally came home with bad pains in her legs and her back startedas well. She went back in to the er for her back. They said that shehas styatic nerve in her back and a bulging disk. They did more test onher again.

They found a tumor in her back I believe that is what I heard. So shestarted chemo and they did radiation for her back to help the pain. Nowtonight we get a phone call the her cancer is growing and they thinkthat it may not put her in remisson. Right now the doctors told her tokeep comfortable and they will do the best they can for her.

DJ is taking it really bad because she is his mentor, releive when heneeds someone to talk to about stress or more. We have been helpingthem and his grandmother who lives with his parents since his mom wassick. We have non stop moving since that day she went into thehospital. We cut grass and do everything that his parents needs becausehis dad has had bad back for years and can not do much with it. It hasbeen very stressfull for us both and them. 

Can you please pray for his mom, dad and for him as well. His mom'sname is Shirley, dad's name is Don. I know that his dad willneed it alot as well because she is everything to him. Without her forhim he will be lost. He needs prayer in strength and peace with hiswife Shirley.

God Bless

Angel and SweetPea ray:

DJ you are my everything YOu know that I love you very much and I will be there for you through and through. :kiss:

I will have more info once DJ and I talk. I will have him post the rest when he is done.


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Aug 8, 2005)

I am so sorry. I will be praying for your mother-in-law and your family. I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Mr. Stee (Aug 8, 2005)

I hope that things get better for your family. Prayers for you all.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 8, 2005)

I sure hope so too. Her and I are really closeand we have alot in common. I have known her for 5 yrs now and I wish Iknew her alot longer. She is a wonderful lady and a sweetheart. Shehelped me out alot with my situation I had with my family, weddings, ifI needed advice I can call on her, and she was my shoulder to cry on.It is hard for me to hear that she has to have it and I am still inshock for all of it too. I know what it is like for some one to havecancer. I have been through it with my sister as well and all I can dofor my mom ( I call her that) is to keep her comfortable and company.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear that the cancer isspreading. It's so very difficult to have a sickparent. My father suffered a long illness before he passedaway almost 6 years ago. I will be praying for yourfamily. If you need anything, you have my number.

Jen


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 8, 2005)

We'll be praying - do keep us updated!

Peg


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 8, 2005)

*Instead of me retyping all of this, I am justgoing to edit Angel's post toclarify things a little better.Thanks for understanding.*

*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> My husband DJ (SweetPeasDaddy)'s mother has been very sick since June.
> 
> Let me go to the begining so you can understand what I mean.
> 
> ...





> They found an area in herspine wherecancer hasstarted. So she started chemo and has been on it for aboutthree weeks now.They started her on radiation onFriday for her back to help the pain. Today when she went back in forher next radiation treatment, she was complaining about massive chestpains so they did some more tests on her. Now tonight we geta phone call that the chemo has not done anything tohercancer and it is still growing and they told her that they can not getit into remission. Right now the doctors told herthat thebest they can do for heris to keep her comfortable. They arestill going to do the chemo, but now they are going to put her on thestrongest chemo they have.
> 
> DJ is taking it really bad because she is his mentor, relief when heneeds someone to talk to about stress or more. We have been helpingthem and his grandmother who lives with his parents since his mom wassick, (actually before she was sick).We have not stoppedmoving since that day she went into the hospital. Wehave ourown lawn care companyand do everything that his parents needbecause his dad has had a bad back for years and can not do much withit. He has ruptured discs and bulging disc in addition to advancedarthritis all through his body. It has been very stressfulfor us both and them.
> 
> Can you please pray for his mom, dad and for him as well. His mom'sname is Shirley, Dad's name is Don. I know that his dadwillneed it alot as well because she is everything to him.Without her, he will be lost. He needs prayer in strength and peacewith his wife Shirley.





> Itruly feel that without my Mom, my Dad will lose his will tolive. I am really scared not just for losing my mom, but thatI might lose my Dad as well. THey are everything to me and Iam nothing without them. Outside of Angel, they are all Ihave.
> 
> God Bless
> 
> ...


Angel honey, you know I love you and you have been my backbone when Ihave none. You are the best part of me. I love you.

D.J.


----------



##  (Aug 8, 2005)

DJ, Angel , I will Light a Healing Candlefor all of you ., Your in myprayers and thoughts .


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 9, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> DJ, Angel , I will Light a Healing Candlefor all of you ., Your in myprayers and thoughts .


Thank you Gypsy. Just put tears in my eyes. I just don't know what I amgonna do right now but be strong for DJ cause he is doing majority ofthe work to help his parents than me. I will be getting a part time jobso he can be on call 24/7 and they will need him the most.

:kiss:


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 9, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> DJ, Angel , I will Light a Healing Candlefor all of you ., Your in myprayers and thoughts .


Thank you Gypsy. It makes me feel good. GodBless. (We certainly need all the healing that we can get.)


----------



## irishmist (Aug 9, 2005)

You and your loved ones will be in my thoughts and prayers. 

Take care of yourselves!

Susan


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 9, 2005)

*irishmist wrote: *


> You and your loved ones will be in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Take care of yourselves!
> 
> Susan


Thank you Susan. It is greatly needed and very appreciated


----------



## Zee (Aug 9, 2005)

SPM &amp; SPD

I will be thinking of you both, and of course your family.

It is a tough time, I know, Ive been there.

:angelandbunny:

ray:

~Zee


----------



## bluebird (Aug 9, 2005)

I will say a prayer too.soo sorry to hear.bluebird


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear of the pain youare going through. :angelandbunny:I will keep you all in myprayers.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear about this. I'll keep your family in my prayers.

Laura


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone for all your prayers and support.


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this.

I will be thinking of you and yours.

ray:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 9, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your lovely prayers. All of your prayers are a true blessings.

Love 

Angel and SweetPea


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 20, 2005)

This morning DJ woke me up at 9:45am. I camerunning out of the bed room cause I knew it would be the test resultsfor his mom. He did not look good. His mom has cancer all over her inher brain, lungs, heart, ect. The doctor said a pretty short time forher and if her heart stops they will not do cpr.

Right now I just don't know what to think at all and my IBS is reallyacting up. I am feeling so sick and nausiated. I just don't what to doright now but stare. 

DJ and I need prayers to stay strong for this especially DJ cause he is going to loose his mom in the matter of time.

Thanks

Angel and DJ


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 20, 2005)

Oh no, that is the worst possible news. I am SO sorry. **HUGS**

You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 20, 2005)

:shock2: Oh My God!! 

I'm speechless. 

Oh Goodness, what ahorrible situation for you and thefamily. Oh SPM, my thoughts and prayers are with you andyours at this most difficult time. I wish I had the words orpower to help more than that. 

ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 20, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> DJ and I need prayers to stay strong for this especially DJ cause he is going to loose his mom in the matter of time.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Angel and DJ


We're praying! I'm so sorry.


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 20, 2005)

I am so sorry for the both of you. 

I will pray for you both that she takes her final journeyquiet and peacefully. 

ink iris:ray:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 20, 2005)

Thank you guys. He is with her now since my IBSis not coroporating with me. I feel like I have throw up in my througt.I wanted to be there. I will be there tomorrow.


----------



## mambo101 (Sep 20, 2005)

Angel, so sorry about this news. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 20, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## BunnyMom (Sep 20, 2005)

I am so sorry for you and your family! I don't know what to say.

Your love and support for each other is wonderful! You really need that right now.

Prayers for your family from us.ray:


----------



## cirrustwi (Sep 20, 2005)

Angel and DJ: I'm so very sorry for thisnews. I just can't begin to tell you how I feel for you rightnow. I've been in a similar situation with my Dad and Iwatched my Aunt pass from cancer. Please know you are in mythoughts and prayers. I will be praying that DJ's Mom can bekept comfortable as right now that is the most importantthing. Please let me know if I can do anything at all.

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 20, 2005)

Sure thing Jen. We will do.


----------



## Dwarf lover (Sep 20, 2005)

ray:


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Sep 20, 2005)

I just want to come in real quick and tell youall tha tI thank you for your prayers and support. Yourgenerous thoughts and prayers mean so much to us. May Godbless you all and keep you under His tender care. Thanksagain.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 20, 2005)

ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:

lots of prayers from me, Rue and Kweli.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 20, 2005)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 21, 2005)

I am so sorry. Idon't even know what to say. I hope you can feel all or our love andsupport and that somehow you will find the strength you need to getthrough this sad time. 

Raspberry


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 21, 2005)

Thank you Raz. I think it will hit me more whenwe go to the hospital. I have not seen her since she went back in. I amnervous to see what not to expect cause I know that she has beenloosing weight quite quickly. I am just numb right now just like I waswhen I found out that my grandfather passed away from a massiveheartattck and it did not hit me hard until the next day.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 21, 2005)

Well we tried calling his dad at the hospitallast night but they never answered the phone. So we got a bit nervousand we went out there. Mom had a fever of 106.00 and they had coolingblanket on her. The doctors never told her that the cancer is allthrough out her body. This morning we came in to see her again and hisdad decided not to tell her at all. The doctor only gave her a weekmaybe 2 weeks if lucky. They are going to let dad bring mom home so shecan be at peace. I am not sure when they are going to release her butshe will be at our apt until her last days. 

I am just a wreck right now that I can not think or do anything. Shehas been my Angel since I moved out of my parents house just before ourwedding and we both bonded well. I love her dearly and I just wish Iknew her longer than 5 years. She calls me her very special specialspecial daughter. She told me that last night when she awoke fromhaving a fever and never waking up from the anesethsa. My main concernis DJ and his dad right now cause they both are his mentor and the loveof life. Him being 30 and them being in their 60's is hard at that age.But they both looks up to him as the one and only special friend, son,and love. We both opened our doors to them when his mom first got sickand they moved in with us almost a month ago. She got to come home for3 days to play her favorite game on the pc and feed her grandfurrybabies (guinea pigs) she got to meet MeatHead once.

We all need strong special prayers right now. I am trying so hard to bestrong for them and I jsut can. All I do is let down and cry.

Thank you so much for the special prayers and love.

Angel, DJ, and MeatHead.

Here is his mom and dad. Shirley Lewis and Don Lewis.


----------



## BunnyMom (Sep 21, 2005)

You are doing the right thing bringing herhome. She needs to be with the people who love her,not some strange doctors and nurses.

I also think not telling her is a good idea! You'll probablywind up having more time with her that way. I'm so sorryyou're going through all this.

Love and prayers,

Donna, Scott, Poco, Hef, Skittles &amp; JawsII


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Sep 21, 2005)

ray: My thoughts are with you and your family at this time of need.

Sharon


----------



## cirrustwi (Sep 21, 2005)

My prayers continue to be with you. I pray that she can be kept comfortable during her last few days.

ray: :rose: 

Jen


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 21, 2005)

SPM

My thoughts &amp; prayers are with you and your family at this time.

ray:

Soooska


----------

